# Credobaptism view of Paedobaptist Children



## Puritanhead (Sep 2, 2006)

[align=center]In response to the aforesaid thread, Paedobaptism view of Credobaptist Children: 
We still love you guys, even though you think, we're a bunch of unwashed covenant breaking heathen. So there. How do you like them apples? 

Ephesians 4:5 says, "...one Lord, one faith, one baptism..."

Prayer for Christian Unity Among the Brethren[/align]


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 2, 2006)

My view is that they got wet.


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> [align=center]In response to the aforesaid thread, Paedobaptism view of Credobaptist Children:
> We still love you guys, even though you think, we're a bunch of unwashed covenant breaking heathen. So there. How do you like them apples?
> 
> ...



Just wanted to point out that the majority of the paedo-baptists who have posted in the above mentioned thread do consider our baptist brothers (and their children) as sanctified members of the visible church; so make sure you're not pointing your apples the wrong direction.


----------



## MW (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> Just wanted to point out that the majority of the paedo-baptists who have posted in the above mentioned thread do consider our baptist brothers (and their children) as sanctified members of the visible church; so make sure you're not pointing your apples the wrong direction.



 We love you and your children; that is why we desire their full privileges as children of the kingdom to be acknowledged. "Forbid them not!"


----------



## Dave L (Sep 2, 2006)

> Just wanted to point out that the majority of the paedo-baptists who have posted in the above mentioned thread do consider our baptist brothers (and their children) as sanctified members of the visible church;



Thank you for that, Dan.

After having read through 5 pages of the thread last night, I appreciate your clarification.


----------

